# IS KHS DJ-25 with RST Launch fork good for a daily dirt jumper???



## BikeRogue (Jun 29, 2007)

OK, people I am pretty new to DJ so tell me is a KHS DJ-25 with a RST Launch fork be good for a beginner dirt jumper

P.S. The KHS
http://www.khsbicycles.com/01_dj_25_07.htm

With a RST Launch fork instead of the MOZO


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Mozo is crap, then again so can be RST at times. I have no idea about how the new RST forks are, they have changed a lot in the past two years and I hear they've been getting better.

I'd probably convert it to SS because that crappy derailleur flapping around back there would probably break in record time under me. So would the crankset for that matter.

If you are on that tight a budget, look for a used bike, you'll get a much better bike in the end.

Try posting this in the DJ boards, lots of knowledgable folks over there.


----------



## CrazyGurlie (May 28, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> I'd probably convert it to SS because that crappy derailleur flapping around back there would probably break in record time under me. So would the crankset for that matter.


I agree. The tourney is a flimsy piece of crap. I have seen way too many of them get ripped off when people try to dj on bikes equipped with this derailleur.


----------



## BikeRogue (Jun 29, 2007)

THX a lot.

Now what do you think about a DJ-200
P.S. What kind of used bikes should i look for?


----------



## rockingDJ (Apr 10, 2007)

this is my opinion,go for a specialized p.bike they are sick,at the moment im riding a 2007 p.1 with a few up grades,not that the bike needs any if your only starting out,but i put some new race face evolve bars,1 kenda r-rad tire, 1 maxxis holy roller tire,new sealed pedals and a shadow half link chain.And as for the price i only paid 790 cad for this bike.sick bike buy it


----------

